# Website with daily cattle hide price?



## zillah (6 February 2009)

Hi All

Where can I find out online daily rate cattle hide price ?

I have been searching for a while but I could not get one

Thanks


----------



## Schmuckie (6 February 2009)

*Re: I am looking to check cattle hide price online*

This site doesn't have cattle hide prices, but it does have different types of cattle as well as most other commodities.  You might be able to find a link from the site that would be of help.

http://www.farms.com/FarmsPages/Markets/tabid/214/Default.aspx


----------



## arco (6 February 2009)

*Re: I am looking to check cattle hide price online*



zillah said:


> Hi All
> 
> Where can I find out online daily rate cattle hide price ?
> 
> ...




Have you tried Googling 'Raw Hides and Skins'

Or this is a subscription site

http://www.thesauerreport.com/free_...ther_hide_and_skin_market_report_by_Ron_Sauer


----------



## zillah (7 February 2009)

> Have you tried Googling 'Raw Hides and Skins'



Yes I did try , but the exact phrase that you have posted




> Or this is a subscription site



This is not free subscription , you have to pay annual fee. Although I would do that If I need it to use it every day.


----------



## classer (9 February 2009)

http://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/business/cattle/reports-hide.html

hope this helps


----------



## Agentm (9 February 2009)

zillah said:


> Hi All
> 
> Where can I find out online daily rate cattle hide price ?
> 
> ...





http://www.elders.com.au/

non better i think, i use it all the time,,


----------



## kenny1703 (19 February 2009)

zillah said:


> Hi All
> 
> Where can I find out online daily rate cattle hide price ?
> 
> ...




you may take a look here :

http://www.opvest.com/quotes-charts.shtml 
OpVest provides commodities investing and commodity management services. 
We are a full service brokerage house specializing as your options trading mentor for any level of commodity investor.


----------

